# Light tackle in bay?



## doflantimmy (May 16, 2010)

My family will be vacationing in Gulf Breeze in a couple of weeks. We will have the use of a 17' fishing boat and I hope to do a lot of fishing in the bay. My question is, can I use light tackle, like what would be used for bass fishing, in the bay? I don't want to shell out a lot of money on Salt Water tackle for a two week trip.

Any recommendations on where to fish? Bait? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Exactly what tackle are you talking about. It will need to be tough enough to hold up to the salt water environment. I used to wade fish and use 6# and 8 # Ande Back Country exclusively.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

dolfalntimmy! YES , by all means light tackle!! for your shorelines, bayous and docks. Once you get around your passes, or bridges with depth or if you're trolling the pass, get your heavier stuff. Have a few rigs ready, cause once you're on the boat, often as the weather, the game plan changes. 

When in doubt contact HOTSPOTS B&T or DIZZY LIZZYS local Bait shops for yourbest tips on line and tackle.










this is my first REDfish caught from my new 17 Key West, a few yearsback.


----------



## doflantimmy (May 16, 2010)

Not sure what brand, just standard spinning reel and spincast. Like you'd buy at Walmart or Target. 

I don't much care if it gets damaged, just as long as it can last a week or two down there.

Of course, I'll need to put some heavier line on it.

Tim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *doflantimmy (16/05/2010)*Not sure what brand, just standard spinning reel and spincast. Like you'd buy at Walmart or Target.
> 
> I don't much care if it gets damaged, just as long as it can last a week or two down there.
> 
> ...


Just target the flats behind the Tiger Point Golf Course and you will get into Trout and Reds and the gear you have will handle them well. Throw some top waters like Rebels, pop-rs, storm chug bugs, mirrolure top pups, grab a gold Johnson Sprite a few clear gold glitter DOA shrimp and have a blast. Cover a large area and when you find fish slow it down and fish the fishy areas hard.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Use the tackle and gear you already have but make sure you clean it well after you are done. A lot of people on the forum spend a lot of time gearing up to fish for species they will never hook, much less be in the area where they could actually catch one. I include myself in the above. I learned this by taking my boat out with my girlfriend. You can prepare all you want, but it doesn't matter if fish in the area you occupy are not interested. If fish in the area you occupy are in the eating mood it is not that hard to catch them. Use your freshwater gear then clean it so the salt won't cause you corrosion issues. If you use light line, use light drag on your reels.


----------



## doflantimmy (May 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the help. Great tips and ideas.

I'm not very familiar with the waters there, never fished them anyway. I'll be entering the bay via canal, on the north end of Gulf Breeze, about 3/4 of a mile west of the 281 bridge. Are the flats and other areas you folks have mentioned near there?

Also, do you usually have better luck with the imitation baits mentioned? I was told that live shrimp work well.

Thanks again for the help. I'm am just dying to get down there and start fishing.

Oh, one more thing. Are the trout, and reds mentioned good eating fish? My wife has bet me that I can't bring home dinner. I have to prove her wrong, lol.

Tim


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> I'm not very familiar with the waters there, never fished them anyway. I'll be entering the bay via canal, on the north end of Gulf Breeze, about 3/4 of a mile west of the 281 bridge.


Fish that bridge...that thing holds fish!!!! Get you some Berkly Gulp! 3" New Penny Shrimp and some 1/16 to3/4 ounce jig heads. The bridge holds Reds, specks, white trout,flounder...etc...watch for bait busting on top, if it is too rough to see the bait, then look for birds diving ora group of pelicans floating etc...

Good luck!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *doflantimmy (16/05/2010)*Thanks everyone for all the help. Great tips and ideas.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with the waters there, never fished them anyway. I'll be entering the bay via canal, on the north end of Gulf Breeze, about 3/4 of a mile west of the 281 bridge. Are the flats and other areas you folks have mentioned near there?
> 
> ...


I personally prefer to throw artificials over live bait. Sometimes in the extreme heat of the summer when the water is hot and the fish are picky I will throw live bait but that is about it. Otherwise it is top water for me.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

_PLEASE be careful when motoring through the grass flats if you've never done it before. You can tear up the turtle grass and it takes YEARS to regrow._

_Use a trolling motor or anchor on the edge of the grass, or get out and wade the grass. _

_Jim_


----------



## doflantimmy (May 16, 2010)

I had some success under the Pensacola Bridge. A couple reds, way to many sheepheads. I'd like to try some docs in the bay on the north side of Gulf Breeze. I am concerned with depth in waters I'm not familiar with. As long as tide is not extremely low, can I safely assume that most docs are in waters deep enough for my screw?

Also, are there any flats near the northeast side of Gulf Breeze? I'd like to try some of those too.

Tim


----------

